# Roof rack questions -- size, manufacturer?



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I ordered the roof rails with the Atlas during the purchase process, but haven't gotten them yet. Going on vacation soon though so I'm really hoping they come in time.

I know nothing about roof racks or rails.

Does anyone happen to know what it would take to get a roof rack on top of the rails? Are they a standard size? Made by Thule, Yakima, etc? Will any roof rack fit or does it have to be specific to those rails?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Yakima and Thule have configurators on their websites. I checked and Yakima already had the Atlas up there, but I would just run to your local outdoor store (REI) and someone there can help you fit it.


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

The dealer just got my rails in oddly enough, so I can post an update later.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

The Thule 450R feet and 53" AeroBlade bars fit fine on the factory rails.


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Yakima bars*

I ordered the Yakima Timber towers and Core Bars on Amazon. Came in 2 days through prime. I installed my old LoadWarrior basket with bike holders from the Jeep Commander I sold for the Atlas :


----------



## mrfaint (May 24, 2013)

Will an Audi Q7 roof rack fit on Atlas? Or from another SUV/Car?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

mrfaint said:


> Will an Audi Q7 roof rack fit on Atlas? Or from another SUV/Car?


If it fits a rail system you should be good.


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

The rails are fairly standard. All you need is to make sure that the crossbars are wide enough to span the roof with the attached feet. 

We just got and installed the Thule Aerobars and they work and look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Do*



CiDirkona said:


> The dealer just got my rails in oddly enough, so I can post an update later.


Please do, I picked up my SEL Premium today and want to get a roof rack for the paddle boards. How much were they?


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I got the OEM VW rails and they were $300ish iirc -- I had them purchased during the finance process.

I got a cheapo rack off Amazon for $136 as it was the only one I could get in time for vacation. It's ok, but it's no Thune or Yakima.

Together it BARELY fits in the garage under the door, about an inch to spare.


----------



## bluedanube (Aug 27, 2003)

*Sears X-Cargo Sport*

I had this carrier for a while on a minivan, so tried it on the Atlas. This combo allows both the panoramic sunroof and lift gate to open.
Sears X-Cargo Sport 20 + Apex RB-1001-49 cross bars, which I bought on Amazon Prime to get them quickly for a weekend trip. They bow a little but not enough to be a problem.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052WHJY6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_dp_T1_j1SBzbXKC3YNZ


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

I wonder if Touareg's crossbars will fit? I have a pair of Whispbars from my T-Reg laying in my garage.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

Anyone know or heard about the weight limit for the roof rack as I would like to put a roof tent on there and this one weighs about 400 lbs, and then there is people weight (two adults and two children) that must be close to 800 lbs total


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

atlas7 said:


> Anyone know or heard about the weight limit for the roof rack as I would like to put a roof tent on there and this one weighs about 400 lbs, and then there is people weight (two adults and two children) that must be close to 800 lbs total


My guess is that will be a no no. Most roof racks from manufactures are in the 200-300# limit. You'd be way over. Most of the tent mounts I've seen are on heavier duty racks on a Jeep Wrangler or Tacoma or one on a very nice LR D90. All of those previous are lots of heavy pipe/metal support.


----------



## is95a (Jul 6, 2017)

200lbs with the OEM crossbars (Thule)


----------



## Tall Mini (Apr 20, 2011)

Drive by said:


> My guess is that will be a no no. Most roof racks from manufactures are in the 200-300# limit. You'd be way over. Most of the tent mounts I've seen are on heavier duty racks on a Jeep Wrangler or Tacoma or one on a very nice LR D90. All of those previous are lots of heavy pipe/metal support.


It would be a cool setup however...


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Drive by said:


> My guess is that will be a no no. Most roof racks from manufactures are in the 200-300# limit. You'd be way over. Most of the tent mounts I've seen are on heavier duty racks on a Jeep Wrangler or Tacoma or one on a very nice LR D90. All of those previous are lots of heavy pipe/metal support.


I'm not sure about that. There's a few newer VW's with roof tents out there and they look to be using the factory base bars.
Here's a couple examples.
This one is one VW made. 










And here's a NEW Tiguan that has a roof tent.









Here's another one.


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

EPilot said:


> I'm not sure about that. There's a few newer VW's with roof tents out there and they look to be using the factory base bars.
> Here's a couple examples.
> This one is one VW made.
> 
> ...


OK maybe I'm wrong, quite happy to be :laugh:

Here is one that has a Subie option but it weighs in at 180#.

https://tepuitents.com/collections/car-top-tents/products/kukenam-ruggedized-roof-top-tent

Add me and the wife and we are over that magical 200# limit. Maybe that limit is the Dynamic Weight that is 200#? Here is a FAQ on what that all means:

https://cascadiatents.com/frequently-asked-questions/

Yes I'm bored at work today :screwy:


----------



## nofluca1212 (Aug 8, 2017)

*Third Party Cross Bars*

Curious if anyone has tried to fit third party crossbars from either Thule or Yakima on their Atlas. Thule's Aeroblade Edge 750x series is the recommended option on their website. It seems as though the Atlas has very similar crossbars (if not the same) to the Audi Q7. The recommended option for the Q7 is the Aeroblade 760x series. I'm wondering if these would fit the Atlas even though these are made for flush rails rather then raised rails. Reason why it's relevant because I'm not sure the sunroof would open with the 750x series or any of the Yakima low profile bars.

Anyone that can help here?


----------



## Seattleatlas (Jul 6, 2017)

You are right, the sun roof will not open with the Thule areoblade edge 750, even if you put them as far forward on your atlas as you can it will still barely scrape but will open. I had them on and returned them for that reason, and switched for areoblade with the rapid crossroad foot and sunroof opens fine. Hope that helps


----------



## nofluca1212 (Aug 8, 2017)

Seattleatlas said:


> You are right, the sun roof will not open with the Thule areoblade edge 750, even if you put them as far forward on your atlas as you can it will still barely scrape but will open. I had them on and returned them for that reason, and switched for areoblade with the rapid crossroad foot and sunroof opens fine. Hope that helps


Any chance you can share a photo of your Atlas with the Aeroblades?


----------



## nofluca1212 (Aug 8, 2017)

JungleMindState said:


> The rails are fairly standard. All you need is to make sure that the crossbars are wide enough to span the roof with the attached feet.
> 
> We just got and installed the Thule Aerobars and they work and look great.
> 
> ...


Can you share a photo of your Atlas with the Thule Aerobars? Seems like the best option at this point for third party cross bars.


----------



## nofluca1212 (Aug 8, 2017)

Can you provide reccomended mounting/installation points for the cross bars? The manual seems to indicate there are holes on the inside of the roof racks but I haven't been able to locate them. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Seattleatlas (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes I will do so in the morning, sorry for the late response, I need to change my notification settings somewhere.


----------



## Seattleatlas (Jul 6, 2017)

Here you go, pics of the rack installed.


----------



## Seattleatlas (Jul 6, 2017)

here is a link to a pic of the roof rack installed, I was having trouble getting the pic to post within the forum

https://ibb.co/e7L9Ev


----------



## nofluca1212 (Aug 8, 2017)

many thanks!


----------



## Andy.WV (Sep 5, 2017)

*Yakima System on SELPremium*

I'm expecting delivery of a SEL Premium this week and have been working through cross bar options. I have bike and ski racks in the Wispbar lines that I plan to reuse. Wispbar (a branch of Yakima) is now out of business, but is supposed to be compatible with Yakima JetSteam bars. It looks like the right combo is the TimberLine Towers and the medium (60") bar. Anyone have experience with this combination on the Atlas?

Thanks!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Seattleatlas said:


> here is a link to a pic of the roof rack installed, I was having trouble getting the pic to post within the forum
> 
> https://ibb.co/e7L9Ev


What's on the hood? A sammy?


----------



## abdo.hashem (Nov 24, 2017)

*Sunroof and sind noise with roof racks*



ice4life said:


> What's on the hood? A sammy?


With your setup of The Thule 450R feet and 53" AeroBlade bars do they interfere with the sign roof?

How are they with the wind noise with sunroof closed? sun roof open?

Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Andy.WV said:


> I'm expecting delivery of a SEL Premium this week and have been working through cross bar options. I have bike and ski racks in the Wispbar lines that I plan to reuse. Wispbar (a branch of Yakima) is now out of business, but is supposed to be compatible with Yakima JetSteam bars. It looks like the right combo is the TimberLine Towers and the medium (60") bar. Anyone have experience with this combination on the Atlas?
> 
> Thanks!


Yakima's website still gives a Whispbar option, in this case, the Flushbar XL with K328 fit kit (which is the rubberized clamp style kit).

But for the Timerline combo is with the 60" or 70" (for greater carrying capacity across the roof) bars, according to their fit guide.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

*Yakima Pictures*

Timberline towers, medium (looks like corebar) bar length and 40" fairing


























Whispbar Flushbar XL, 40" fairing (looks like K328 fit kit)


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Will the rails from my wife's 2015 Golf Sportwagen fit the new Atlas?

The rails themselves look the same pattern, it's just the width across the top of the car that might be a bit wider.

Thoughts? Anyone re-use their GSW TDI bars on a new Atlas or Tiguan?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

The guys at www.alpenoffroad.com are getting ready to build an Atlas with tons of roof rack options. They will be a retailer for Rhino Rack. Check them out.


----------



## kassiesdaddy77 (Dec 2, 2017)

Just got the go rhino sr10 in today. Our atlas sel Elon’s delivers tomorrow. Can’t wait to get it on. It is 60x40. Great build quality


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Post pics of your Rhino Rack when you get it on!


----------



## sigmachi96 (Jan 1, 2018)

*Placement of Roof Racks*

Purchased a set of Thule Aeroblade Edge (https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/roof-rack/car-racks/thule-aeroblade-edge-7504-_-7504a) for my SEL Premium and want to put them in an optimal place to not block the sunroof. Anyone have recommendations on placement? What does the OEM factory racks recommend for where you attach the racks?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

The front of the front bar should be 8" back from the back of the front foot. That puts the back edge of the front bar just in front of where the sunroof panels are divided. The rear bar should be 30" behind the front. 

Atlas roof rack bar spacing by asherrios, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Here is mine:


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The guys at www.alpenoffroad.com are getting ready to build an Atlas with tons of roof rack options. They will be a retailer for Rhino Rack. Check them out.


I got the Rhino Rack with a 54" bar. Fits great, the sunroof can open while still low profile, and really quiet at speed. Like the tire upgrade on your red Atlas, looks stout


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Examine the Cross Bars For Damage Before Installation*

I just picked up the cross bars and ski rack from a dealer and installed them. The last step is to lock up the “end cap” on the cross bars. There are two hooks that connect the end cap to the cross bars along with the keyed lock. One hook was broken on an end cap (see second pic) and both hooks on another end cap were broken. 
This damage could happen if the box was dropped on the end. The box has a little damage but it did not alarm me when I picked it up.
The dealer will swap them for other cross bars but this could have been avoided if: 
-I knew what to look for and 
-I took 5 minutes at the dealer to do it. 

Hopefully this will save others some time and trouble.


















I found out this rack is made by Thule and extra keys can be ordered here:
https://www.thule.com/en-us/us/thule-support/spare-parts-keys

I asked Thule Customer support about ordering the "end cap" in case the hooks break off and was told:
"Unfortunately, Thule North America does not manufacture this rack system. It would be branded Thule. However, you may want to contact corporate VW to see if they can point you in the right direction on where to find the spare parts needed. VW is responsible for all customer support on their products."


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

Seattleatlas said:


> here is a link to a pic of the roof rack installed, I was having trouble getting the pic to post within the forum
> 
> https://ibb.co/e7L9Ev


Looks great! How wide are those bars?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

selling a set of oem bars. make me a pm offer


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Correction on ordering keys for cross bars and ski rack*



Chris4789 said:


> I just picked up the cross bars and ski rack from a dealer and installed them. The last step is to lock up the “end cap” on the cross bars. There are two hooks that connect the end cap to the cross bars along with the keyed lock. One hook was broken on an end cap (see second pic) and both hooks on another end cap were broken.
> This damage could happen if the box was dropped on the end. The box has a little damage but it did not alarm me when I picked it up.
> The dealer will swap them for other cross bars but this could have been avoided if:
> -I knew what to look for and
> ...


I ordered additional keys from Thule for the cross bars and ski rack as noted above. After some back and forth with Thule I was told the cross bars are from Thule, and therefore keys are available but the ski rack is made by someone else and Thule keys do not fit (even though the numbers are the same). I was able to get a local locksmith to make me keys for the ski rack.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Any one have the distance between the roof bars?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

sayemthree said:


> Any one have the distance between the roof bars?


Do you mean the width between the roof rails?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

sayemthree said:


> Any one have the distance between the roof bars?


It's not a constant with as VW likes to taper the width. It's widest at the front and narrowest at the rear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

BsickPassat said:


> It's not a constant with as VW likes to taper the width. It's widest at the front and narrowest at the rear
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


 Yes many cars are that way. X3, 535 wagon 




> Do you mean the width between the roof rails?


Yes , max distance per above , We have some Thule vary that fit a e83 x3 and 5 wagon. I wonder if they'll fit


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

sayemthree said:


> Yes , max distance per above , We have some Thule vary that fit a e83 x3 and 5 wagon. I wonder if they'll fit


Just under 44" at the front and 41" at the rear.


----------



## Weagle3 (Apr 16, 2018)

*Rack*

Do you still have these?


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Just under 44" at the front and 41" at the rear.



Thx just got ours... it's pretty close to 44 at the mounting points my Thule bars should fit!


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Curious with the main differences are between the OEM roof rack and an aftermarket one like Yakima or Thule. 

It looks like the OEM one is about $400 CAD for the base bars… thule ones range from 400 to about 800. I always thought that Volkswagen parts are generally more expensive. What am I missing?

I’m looking for something that would carry a canoe. 

Also I’m curious if the bars for the atlas would also fit something like the Tiguan or are they specifically custom-made for the Atlas only? It would be nice to be able to use them for the atlas and a 2018 Tiguan that a relative has.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Bluemeansgo said:


> Curious with the main differences are between the OEM roof rack and an aftermarket one like Yakima or Thule.
> 
> It looks like the OEM one is about $400 CAD for the base bars… thule ones range from 400 to about 800. I always thought that Volkswagen parts are generally more expensive. What am I missing?
> 
> ...


The VW bars are Thule.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Cross Bars Are Not Mfg. By Thule*

According to Thule (see email below) they do not manufacture the cross bars. This came out when I ordered extra keys for the VW cross bars and ski rack I purchased from my dealer. 
I was able to order extra keys from Thule for the ski rack but not the cross bars. I went to a local locksmith who was able to make the keys for me. 
Therefore I believe Thule makes the Ski Rack but not the Cross Bars.
_______________________________________
From: Tyler Kennedy (Thule Support) [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: Friday, March 16, 2018 5:35 AM
To: Chris4789Subject: Re: Ticket (#202471926): 
Re my order #31249243; I am very frustrated as the backordered keys arrived and they are the wrong ones. The #009 keys I received are a cylinder t...

Tyler Kennedy (Thule) 
Mar 16, 13:35 CET 
We did not manufacture these bars which is why none of our keys will work in this system 
Best Wishes,Tyler KennedyThule Customer Service.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I stand corrected. They looked so similar to some Thule bars that I modded for a customer. They are made in EU, but that is all I can find on them.


----------



## RunningRob (Apr 16, 2018)

One of the first thing I did when I got my atlas was throw some Thule aero blades on the atlas. 

r


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone know of the OEM cross bars will make the Atlas’s height around 6’ 5”?

I want to get one but our garage’s max height is 6’6”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

jayin0507 said:


> Anyone know of the OEM cross bars will make the Atlas’s height around 6’ 5”?
> 
> I want to get one but our garage’s max height is 6’6”.
> 
> ...


time for air suspensions. LOL.


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

So given that the VW Bars are $400 CAD, would you guys recommend going with them? How do they differ from bars like the Aeroblades? My previous RAV4 had the cross bars already when I bought the car, so I didn't need to think about it.

I'm assuming with the YAKIMA/THULE/OTHER systems out there, you are buying into a system which can be expanded more easily. 

For reference, here are the VW base carrier bars: https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Base-Carrier-Bars/69588890/3CN071151.html


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Best depends on your car model and activities, IMO*

I think the best cross bars depend upon which model of car you have and what you may want to do.
-I have a sunroof so I need the extra lift (to clear the sunroof upon opening) of the VW bars.
-The above post (#56) (without a sunroof) looks great with the aftermarket aero blades.
-Do the aftermarket or VW bars accept the kayak/ski/bike, etc., etc. mounts you need?

All of them are expensive so chose wisely & inspect/install quickly upon arrival so you can fix problems i.e. my post #41.
Good Luck!


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

Yeah. Previously I had just popped a canoe on and ratcheted it down. Didn’t really need anything other than cross bars. 

We do have the sunroof though. I’ll check out a few options at rack attack.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone know the height of the OEM cross bars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> Anyone know the height of the OEM cross bars?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4" from the roof.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Bluemeansgo said:


> So given that the VW Bars are $400 CAD, would you guys recommend going with them? How do they differ from bars like the Aeroblades? My previous RAV4 had the cross bars already when I bought the car, so I didn't need to think about it.
> 
> I'm assuming with the YAKIMA/THULE/OTHER systems out there, you are buying into a system which can be expanded more easily.
> 
> For reference, here are the VW base carrier bars: https://www.vwpartsandservice.ca/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Base-Carrier-Bars/69588890/3CN071151.html


The OEM bars have a square profile, and they tend to be very noisy. The upgraded Yakima/Thule ones that have an aerofoil profile (you can still get their less expensive, but time tested round or square bars) that will be quieter at speed. They adapted the T-slot attachment, so your accessories can be converted to T-slot if needed/available. But on the OEM bars, the rubber strip needs to be removed and trimmed for that T-slot mounting locations. Newer designs do not require rubber strip removal (I know Yakima allows it, not sure with Thule).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> The OEM bars have a square profile, and they tend to be very noisy. The upgraded Yakima/Thule ones that have an aerofoil profile (you can still get their less expensive, but time tested round or square bars) that will be quieter at speed. They adapted the T-slot attachment, so your accessories can be converted to T-slot if needed/available. But on the OEM bars, the rubber strip needs to be removed and trimmed for that T-slot mounting locations. Newer designs do not require rubber strip removal (I know Yakima allows it, not sure with Thule).


The OEM are quite aero and quiet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

RunningRob said:


> One of the first thing I did when I got my atlas was throw some Thule aero blades on the atlas.
> 
> http://s346.photobucket.com/user/ro...-431B-8CA8-5E217DC4343E_zpslbsijhxg.jpeg.html


Thanks for the image! Which aerobars did you put on the Atlas?

I'm assuming it was the Aeroblade Edge 7503?

It looks like the same setup will work with a new Tiguan as well. Which will work out well for me as another family member has the 2018 Tiguan.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

*Rhino*

I've seen the Rhino rack mentioned a couple times. Does anyone have a few pics of the setup on their Atlas? I get access to them at a pretty steep discount but was wondering what they look like before I pull the trigger. Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Yopiggy (Sep 26, 2016)

I got OEM cross bars for my 2018 Tiguan. They are awful. The caps won’t stay down. Any ideas. Seems pretty awful for almost $400


----------



## atlasrik (Aug 1, 2018)

I had Rhino bars on my G Wagen...they are bomb-proof. Amazon sells
both the flush mount Rhino for the Atlas as well as the raised ones for the sunroof models way cheaper than Rhino sells them for.


----------



## NDieter (Nov 26, 2018)

*Looking for cheaper options*

Does anyone have a universal crossbar option that works well? Looking for safe/secure options that are <$200. I plan on only using them a couple times a year for a medium to large roof box.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Rack Weight Limit*



atlas7 said:


> Anyone know or heard about the weight limit for the roof rack as I would like to put a roof tent on there and this one weighs about 400 lbs, and then there is people weight (two adults and two children) that must be close to 800 lbs total


I believe the owner's manual says the weight limit is 200 lbs/90kg.


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Yakima rack from our Jetta Sportwagen (TDI)*

We purchased longer clamps for our Yakima towers and fit them and the round crossbars to the Atlas roof rails. This rack was previously mounted on our TDI Sportwagen. I'm getting ready to go winter camping with my son, and have mounted a Yakima Megawarrior onto the rack. We also did a 3,000 mile road trip with a rocket box (the big one) and it did fine. 

The only issue I have with the Atlas roof rails is the drop between the front and rear. The towers are supposed to be mounted over the door frame posts (sorry, don't know if that's the correct term). There is a 1" drop between the front and rear mounting positions. That's dumb. I purchased some thick rubber to shim the rear part of the rack (see below).

IMG_7189 by James McMillan, on Flickr

IMG_7173a by James McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got a pair of Rhino Rack Vortex 54" cross bars and SX legs for the Atlas. Install was time consuming, but I wanted to get things perfectly lined up. Will try to get a picture when it's not freezing cold and covered in snow.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Icantdrive65 said:


> The front of the front bar should be 8" back from the back of the front foot. That puts the back edge of the front bar just in front of where the sunroof panels are divided. The rear bar should be 30" behind the front.
> 
> Atlas roof rack bar spacing by asherrios, on Flickr


I have seen a few Atlas's on the road and one in this forum that doesn't follow that. They have the back cross bars all the way to the back.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-stories&p=112676469&viewfull=1#post112676469


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Yakima Recommends:

Front bar to hatch (opened): 70"
Front of front bar to front of rear bar: 55"

http://fitlookup.yakima.com?fitid=18574


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> Yakima Recommends:
> 
> Front bar to hatch (opened): 70"
> Front of front bar to front of rear bar: 55"
> ...



If you look in that link the pictures they show as examples, the bars placement seem to be close to the VW rendering pic above.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hfqkhal said:


> If you look in that link the pictures they show as examples, the bars placement seem to be close to the VW rendering pic above.


So how about this placement? I have seen this in a few Atlas's on the roads.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TablaRasa said:


> So how about this placement? I have seen this in a few Atlas's on the roads.


It depends on if the accessory you mount on top can handle that bar spread or not.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> So how about this placement? I have seen this in a few Atlas's on the roads.


To me that looks wrong. But like was said May the application of use required that be that far apart 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

NDieter said:


> Does anyone have a universal crossbar option that works well? Looking for safe/secure options that are <$200. I plan on only using them a couple times a year for a medium to large roof box.


Bought a pair on eBay for 97$ on BF, but wind noise is pretty bad above 70mph, argued back $15, for ~80$, I wouldn’t complain about noise, I can remove them when I want a quieter trip


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

NDieter said:


> Does anyone have a universal crossbar option that works well? Looking for safe/secure options that are <$200. I plan on only using them a couple times a year for a medium to large roof box.


Seems like this is where you want to spend the money for quality bars, given that they're the bases for mounting your valuables to the car. Last thing you want is to have a pour design and/or materials that will fail during a drive. Personally, what I'd saved on cheap bars will cost me 10x if those bars fail. Now I may have to contend with a damage car and/or damage equipment that were blown off the car and onto the roadway. 

Spent $200 on a barely used set of Rhino bars from Craig's List, which are value at $450 new. Also got a $100 wind deflector with the package. So walked away with a $350 saving.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Drive by said:


> OK maybe I'm wrong, quite happy to be :laugh:
> 
> Here is one that has a Subie option but it weighs in at 180#.
> 
> ...


I've been interested in the roof tent option for future trips with the wife and two kids. And I'm thinking the 200lbs weight limit that's listed is for dynamic weight. Once static/parked, you should be able to add more static weight to the roof, hence why we're seeing these tents on cars that has a stated weight limit of 200lbs. 

This is the same as Rhino Rack stating two different weight limits (dynamic and static) for their rack system.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

I wonder if anyone here in the forum has a RTT installed on their Atlas? Just curious since I would like to go that way but am unsure if the Atlas original rails can handle the static and dynamic weight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Roof bars?*

I saw https://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Roof-Rack-For-VW-Atlas-2018-2019-Luggage-Rail-CrossBar-Black/113681718114 these roof bars, or the VW OEM for about $325.

I want to carry skis (Thule rack with T-nuts or clamps, but prefer T-nuts), a roof box (Inno that clamps around the rail.



Anyone bought something like these eBay ones?

Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Do you have a sunroof?

If you want the rubber strip with the ski rack (to reduce noise), then you need to chop it up, so, does a Thule rubber strip fit?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Why cheap out on bars that are going to be the bases for carrying expensive items? These will be your weakest link, if they fail, you'll be out much more than the cost of the bars. Buy once, cry once.

Just think, you're now saving $200 over OEM bars. But if these $80 bars fail, you'll not only be out of their cost, but maybe some damage to your car, and whatever else you were carrying that are now on the side of the road, mangled. 

These are some horror story of cheap bars failing, and stuff ended up on the road. 

If you want to save money, see if you can find some used brand name bars. I'd bought a pair of Rhino Rack bars (retails for $450) and a wind deflector (retail $100), all for $200.


----------



## LenE (Dec 23, 2002)

*Roof rack fairing?*

Has anyone out there added an aero fairing to their roof rack yet? I got my wife a 53” Thule Aeroblade system, but the atlas isn’t listed in their fit guide for their Airscreen fairing yet. I’m wondering if anyone out there figured out what width to use.

I’m leaning towards getting the 38” width, but noticed that the Thule guide lists a 53” one for the Touareg when not using the factory crossbars, but only for the last generation. I don’t know what made the latter Touareg rails different from the earlier, and if they are similar enough to the ones on the Atlas.


----------



## Stealthall (Jun 30, 2019)

*Best Roof Rack*

Hello!

What is the best (quiet and looks) roof rack/cross rails that are black & the sunroof can still open?

Thanks, new Atlas owner


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

yakima jetstream is available on all black
thule wingbar is also available in black

then there is rhino rack

any cross bar that sits higher than the side rails should clear the sunroof

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cacarroll (Jul 5, 2019)

*So if the VW roof racks are NOT made by Thule....*

...will they still accept all the Thule accessories? We were told by the parts person at our dealership that the VW roof racks were made by Thule so we bought them thinking we could just get the accessories we wanted after market. But now we're worried that we're stuck with the limited options that VW offers. Does anyone have insight on this? I believe it's a Y connector system so perhaps that the key to adaptability? Or perhaps I'm being overly optimistic.


----------



## rodsorensen (Aug 16, 2019)

*Base carrier bars (crossbars)*

I have a fairly new 2019 Atlas. As part of my purchase I got the base carrier bars, as I do a lot of sporting stuff. When installing the bars I noted that the instructions are quite specific and restrictive as to where the bars can be placed. Perhaps the front bar restriction makes sense, but the rear bar placement seems to put the bars pretty close together and I don’t understand why it couldn’t be further back. It would make more sense to have a wider spread when hauling something like a canoe. Is there a reason the placement has to be the way the instructions require?


----------



## macaddict (Oct 12, 2014)

Probably for less aerodynamic drag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

It is most likely to keep them quiet. Most manufacturers recommend placement locations to reduce noise. I think weight wise it doesn't matter where you put them.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have the factory bars, but after looking at them, I think the limitations are based on the "closed-end" design. These only allow limited width adjustments to fit certain locations on the rails. Your rails aren't perfectly parallel, and generally tapers as you move rearward.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

knedrgr said:


> I don't have the factory bars, but after looking at them, I think the limitations are based on the "closed-end" design. These only allow limited width adjustments to fit certain locations on the rails. Your rails aren't perfectly parallel, and generally tapers as you move rearward.


this^. I understood that more when I was putting one on my Passat wagon where it was clearly noticeable that the front cross bars is shorter than the back (or was it vice a versa haha). Anyways, to knedrgr, the rails are not perfectly parallel.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TablaRasa said:


> this^. I understood that more when I was putting one on my Passat wagon where it was clearly noticeable that the front cross bars is shorter than the back (or was it vice a versa haha). Anyways, to knedrgr, the rails are not perfectly parallel.


Front bars are longer than the rear (same for the B6 Passat wagon). As the side rails go to the rear, the width gets smaller.

-------------------------------
Back to the topic at hand, the bar spread is also dependent on the mounts used.

For example, look at Yakima's canoe mount instructions

https://www.yakima.com/keelover

Boat LengthMin Crossbar spreadunder 14'24"over 14'30"


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just mounted up our first Atlas prototype. (We've made a few runs of something similar for Tacoma's) 

The side plates are 84"x3.75"x.25" laser cut aluminum, with 51" aluminum extrusion crossbars. For now, I'm mounting using Reese Explore rail mounts with custom crossbars to match the extruded crossbar length.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

How's the wind noise?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

right now... it's bad. very loud. It needs some help.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

SykoraA4 said:


> right now... it's bad. very loud. It needs some help.


ooof - experimental fairing time


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Thule 450R*

Looking through this thread, I only saw one mention of the Thule 450R system. Looks like this is a universal foot system for a variety of raised rail systems. Has anyone ran this setup and would it clear the sunroof? There is a setup on craigslist by me with 53" bars for 150 and I may pick it up.


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 10, 2003)

B-5 said:


> Looking through this thread, I only saw one mention of the Thule 450R system. Looks like this is a universal foot system for a variety of raised rail systems. Has anyone ran this setup and would it clear the sunroof? There is a setup on craigslist by me with 53" bars for 150 and I may pick it up.


Seattleatlas posted on pages 1 and 2 of this thread about this set up and confirmed it clears sunroof

I bought the same setup on CL but have not installed yet

There is the pic link 1st post on page 2

https://ibb.co/e7L9Ev


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

I use them and can tilt and fully open the sunroof. Once I put my Thule rooftop box on it I only can tilt the sunroof but can’t fully open it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Finally Got Them*

Found a set about 3 hours from me. Was heading to the beach that weekend so I swung in and met the guy to buy them. Thule 450R with ARB53 crossbars for $160. Sunroof opens fine with them. Now for a roof top box.


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

Here is the VW new model #3CN071151-B


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I just installed the Thule aeroblades ARB53 with the Rapid Crossroads footpack 450R. Clears the sunroof as mentioned. But with my ski rack the mounting bracket can block the sunroof if you don't install the front crossbar far enough forward. I moved it up to about 10" from the mounting point and it clears now.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Have you guys looked at the new Yakima lock n load platform rack? Looks really good and a good price point


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

Tim K said:


> I just installed the Thule aeroblades ARB53 with the Rapid Crossroads footpack 450R. Clears the sunroof as mentioned. But with my ski rack the mounting bracket can block the sunroof if you don't install the front crossbar far enough forward. I moved it up to about 10" from the mounting point and it clears now.


Can't you mount the ski rack using the T slot so they will sit flat on the crossbar and not have any mounting bracket under the crossbar?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> Can't you mount the ski rack using the T slot so they will sit flat on the crossbar and not have any mounting bracket under the crossbar?


As long as Thule makes a install kit for the T-slots.

I know Yakima offers a t-slot install kit for their Fatcat holder

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

No. Unfortunately the ski rack brackets are actually riveted on so there's no T to slot into the cross rails.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

foofighter28 said:


> Have you guys looked at the new Yakima lock n load platform rack? Looks really good and a good price point


Looks complicated for the initial install


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I posted this somewhat on the “what did you do today...” post, but I picked up some Thule EVO towers and bars on Cyber Monday for 20% off. I used to have a full Yakima setup on some older cars, then factory rack on my 2008 Highlander, and was moderately excited about getting back to an aftermarket setup. Mounted in the pic is our 2005-vintage Yakima Space Booster. With some careful measuring/adjustments it clears the sunroof no problems and we’re pretty happy so far. 

Next up is to model and 3D print an adapter to get my 2005-vintage Yakima snowboard rack up on there using the t-slot arrangement. Always something to tinker with!


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

FYIY - the yakima lowrider railgrab towers fit the atlas rails very nicely. I picked up a set of towers for $50 on ebay and had some old round bars sitting around. I know the round bars are old school, but I still like them because you can rotate a ski rack down when not using i


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice snag! Those are the towers we're using to mount our full-length rack.


----------



## iowamatt (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your build progress. I've got a 2018 Atlas as well and am interested in outfitting it as my overland vehicle. I'd really like to have a roof top tent but am struggling to find the right way to do this. Your rack seems like it could work really nicely with it being low profile and it would appear it would work well for a tent. Is this rack custom or is it a prototype that you will eventually plan to sell?

Any suggestions on getting a tent mounted on an Atlas?


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

iowamatt said:


> Thanks for sharing your build progress. I've got a 2018 Atlas as well and am interested in outfitting it as my overland vehicle. I'd really like to have a roof top tent but am struggling to find the right way to do this. Your rack seems like it could work really nicely with it being low profile and it would appear it would work well for a tent. Is this rack custom or is it a prototype that you will eventually plan to sell?
> 
> Any suggestions on getting a tent mounted on an Atlas?



Which bars have you looked at that's giving you trouble with mounting a RTT?


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

iowamatt said:


> Is this rack custom or is it a prototype that you will eventually plan to sell?


I've been studying the feasibility of producing them, but it's been a challenge. For now, this one is a one-off, and it is not without some decent considerations. 

1) The Yakima LowRider towers have worked well so far, but they really weren't designed to be used like this. (I also believe Yakima discontinued the LowRiders in favor of the TimberLine towers). The Reese Explorer mounts are another option, but not as beefy as the Yakima's, and only rated to 110lbs (another issue, see 3) vs the Yakima's 220lb dynamic weight rating. 

2) Mounting points - Ideally, we would have two more mounts in the center of the rack, for a total of 6. Because of the arch of the rails, we can't use a second set the lowrisers. (though a set of Front Runner Grab-On Feet might work) 

3) Weight - a rack this size is not light, even with it's all-aluminum construction. I don't have an official weight, but right now I'd estimate it's near 45lbs unloaded. With RTT's weighing in around 120 - 180lbs depending on size, we are very close to our 4 mount weight limit with just a tent. Accessories like awnings, recovery gear and fuel/water packs would just make that worse. 

4) Noise/Gas milage. Without a fairing/lightbar upfront, this sucker is loud. Anything above 45mph and a "dull roar" is putting it mildly. Adding the lightbar improved things a bit, and I have a full fairing in the works as well. However, our gas milage took a 4-5mpg hit with the rack installed. 

If I can get bugs worked out it should be a great solution for softroading/overlanding, but I have a little ways to go.


----------



## NAMSTERVW (Jan 19, 2020)

ice4life said:


> selling a set of oem bars. make me a pm offer


Still available by chance ?


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thule Evo Raised Rails and 50” Evo WingBars


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

Spoke too soon. Getting some vicious whistling. Tried the normal fixes, but no luck


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

TheWayfarer said:


> Spoke too soon. Getting some vicious whistling. Tried the normal fixes, but no luck


The slots in the underside of the bar, is it filled with a rubber strip?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, they have the sliding covers in the larger portion inside the mounts. Rubber inserts outside the mounts. Drove around today trying covering all seams with electrical tape. No luck. 

I stuck my hand out the window and tried moving it around to see if I could get the whistling to stop. Where the mount meets the rail, seems to go always if I move my had in front of that area??


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

I gave up on the Thule's and went and picked up some Yakima Jetstream and Timberline mounts instead. NO WHISTLE. I went with the small 50", even thought Yakima says the 60" medium is the minimum.


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Strange, I will try mine, still didnt have time to mount them. There are lot of users of Thule gear and not many complaints.


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

kazimir80 said:


> Strange, I will try mine, still didnt have time to mount them. There are lot of users of Thule gear and not many complaints.


Yeah, not sure what happened. Triple checked, moved all over the bars, took everything off and started from scratch. Watched videos and followed directions. All I can think is something is slightly different between the US raised rails and the UK kit (which comes with locks and is cheaper on Amazon).


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

No idea on US version, mine bars and feet came from UK. I can share my observing then after. But from the first looks these are pretty solid.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

TheWayfarer said:


> Yeah, not sure what happened. Triple checked, moved all over the bars, took everything off and started from scratch. Watched videos and followed directions. All I can think is something is slightly different between the US raised rails and the UK kit (which comes with locks and is cheaper on Amazon).


Wayfarer, I just adjusted my Thule setup, have achieved zero whistle! I zoomed in on your pics and can say that the rubber flanges on the lower sides of the towers need to be flattened out on the bar, which ultimately means the towers sit lower on the rails. In your pic it looks like you installed them how I did originally, too high on the towers and therefore with an air gap like the on you found. Hope that helps anyone else looking at this setup. 

PS: love the all black and the 21s, have them too and think it’s the best setup visually!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Wayfarer, I just adjusted my Thule setup, have achieved zero whistle! I zoomed in on your pics and can say that the rubber flanges on the lower sides of the towers need to be flattened out on the bar, which ultimately means the towers sit lower on the rails. In your pic it looks like you installed them how I did originally, too high on the towers and therefore with an air gap like the on you found. Hope that helps anyone else looking at this setup.
> 
> PS: love the all black and the 21s, have them too and think it’s the best setup visually!
> 
> ...



Weird. I did go back and adjust them, making sure they were snug and the seals were flattened - but couldn’t stop the whistle. Maybe I just had a defective tower and/or rail. I did prefer their look over the Yakima’s but too late now!

And thanks!


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Just updating w a pic of my full setup. Happy to shoot over measurements if anyone needs/wants them. I spent a lot of time making sure the sunroof doesn’t crash into the box. Whistle down to zero. Now to find the time to make adapters for carrying lumber/etc home from Home Depot...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWayfarer (Apr 28, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Just updating w a pic of my full setup. Happy to shoot over measurements if anyone needs/wants them. I spent a lot of time making sure the sunroof doesn’t crash into the box. Whistle down to zero. Now to find the time to make adapters for carrying lumber/etc home from Home Depot...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks Killer! 

I really wish I could have gotten them to work for me. The Thules are definitely a better aesthetic match for the Atlas.


----------



## jdejesu429 (Apr 17, 2020)

gthoffman said:


> Just updating w a pic of my full setup. Happy to shoot over measurements if anyone needs/wants them. I spent a lot of time making sure the sunroof doesn’t crash into the box. Whistle down to zero. Now to find the time to make adapters for carrying lumber/etc home from Home Depot...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, what part(s) are used your setup? Love the look. When you say whistle down to 0, is that just local driving?


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

jdejesu429 said:


> Hi, what part(s) are used your setup? Love the look. When you say whistle down to 0, is that just local driving?


I have the Thule Evo Raised Rails and the Wingbar Evo 135 (53”). Locks for the towers, too. My roof box is an old, circa 2003, Yakima SpaceBooster. 

Wind noise is there, whistle is gone. All speeds, and the noise is most dependent on the wind speed outside. We drove home weeks back in 35 mph gusts, wind noises were present. Calm days, highway speeds, easily forgettable. 

If it’s just the bars/towers and not my old roof box, wind noise is forgettable period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erhnam (May 31, 2020)

gthoffman said:


> I have the Thule Evo Raised Rails and the Wingbar Evo 135 (53”). Locks for the towers, too. My roof box is an old, circa 2003, Yakima SpaceBooster.
> 
> Wind noise is there, whistle is gone. All speeds, and the noise is most dependent on the wind speed outside. We drove home weeks back in 35 mph gusts, wind noises were present. Calm days, highway speeds, easily forgettable.
> 
> ...



That is what Thule is recommending me to pick up after going through 'fit my car'. Would you purchase that same setup again? You like it?


Anyone have thought on the Yakima Jetstream vs. Thule Wingbar Evo? 

And has anyone out there bought the Thule Evo Raised Rails from the UK Amazon? (Product #710400 instead of the #710401 used in the US). They come with locks are are over $100 cheaper. I am wondering if those would be fine to use with the Wingbar Evo's I can buy from Thule.

Appreciate any insight anyone has. I'll be looking to haul Kayaks and Cargo Carriers.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

[mention]erhnam [/mention] would absolutely buy the setup again. I’m really particular about how they look, and to me these look the cleanest on the top of the vehicle. Just be careful as instructed to make sure you don’t put something where it’ll crash the pano roof if you have it. Thankfully the roof can be opened and stopped anywhere so you can slowly modulate it to get the location correct. 

I’m working on fabricating some additional pieces for the rails, the engineer in me is geeked a bit about using the t-slots. I know I can buy brackets to secure stuff up there for $75, but making my own would be more fun. That and making brackets to make the roof box as cleanly installed as possible since the old way from early 2000s is way less classy as the current roof box attachment mechanisms. (Pic of current attachment included)

Hope all that is helpful, happy to answer anything else you need. Good luck!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erhnam (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. I do have the pano roof. Glad to know you are very happy with them.


----------



## BuddyBaja1 (Jun 3, 2020)

How does everyone put their bikes on their roofs.


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

this looks like a nice and cheap alternative to paying hundreds of bucks for occasional use. one of the reviews mention it works on the atlas. anyone try these?

https://www.harborfreight.com/Universal-Roof-Cross-Bars-Set-of-2-64877.html


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sidewinder1 said:


> this looks like a nice and cheap alternative to paying hundreds of bucks for occasional use. one of the reviews mention it works on the atlas. anyone try these?
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/Universal-Roof-Cross-Bars-Set-of-2-64877.html


My friend did. It fit nicely, however, ended up returning it since it was obnoxiously loud. He went with the OEM ones he got from some one for $50. It is my much quieter. For me personally, I don't like that bit of overhang in the end. 
The OEM one has a tapered look and lines up with the body. 


























Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

those look quite ok...were they whistling? if so reviews on amazon for a similar rack mention stuffing the channel with backer rod to quiet it down.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/M-D-Bui...acker-Rod-for-Gaps-and-Joints-71506/100165680











i don't mind the overhang for occasional use especially for $50 and besides it appears oem ones are no longer available.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2018_Atlas/Base-Carrier-Bars/69560329/3CN071151.html


----------



## CarolinaSmoke (Jun 12, 2020)

I had a roof rack but it killed my fuel mileage


----------



## kazimir80 (Mar 15, 2019)

Mounted my Wingbar EVO and I am pretty happy with them, quiet mainly!

But I do have a question, how to center them? I dealt with OEM bars mainly on previous cars which are exact length and have mounting holes on exact place.

Thules are fine to be universal and versatile, on lower side there are scales but I am not clear where to take the measures? It changes once tighten them and its hard to concentrate how far are on the rail and how far are from the center with only one hand. So mount them, take measures and dismount them and adapt the scales? Uhuh...

Do you have some better trick how to make it easier?


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

kazimir80 said:


> Mounted my Wingbar EVO and I am pretty happy with them, quiet mainly!
> 
> But I do have a question, how to center them? I dealt with OEM bars mainly on previous cars which are exact length and have mounting holes on exact place.
> 
> ...


Back and forth tape measuring for me. No other tricks, and my OCD required it to be equal...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarolinaOnMyMind (Jan 28, 2021)

I just installed the OEM crossbars to my Atlas based on instructions (front bar 8in from back of rail and 30in apart). First few highway drives have been extremely loud. Like howling loud. I’ve confirmed the bars are facing the correct direction and placed in the right order. Has anybody else experienced this. Any tips for getting them ina better spot for road noise?

My previous daily driver was a Grand Cherokee with OEM rails on full time and I never noticed the noise at any speeds so I’m really hoping there is a solution.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I haven’t read much about them being loud, but you may want to spend a little time fussing with them back and forth in different spots. I didn’t install my EVO bars exactly where the recommendations say because my roof box mounting was in a different spot to adapt my box to the Atlas and not have the tailgate hit it or the pano roof hit the mounting hardware.

I realize that might not be much help, but try messing around with their exact location, or return them for the Thule EVO setup a bunch of us have and works really well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have the OEM rails on my 19 atlas. I bought the earlier rails. Volkswagen Atlas Base Carrier Bars - 3CN071151A | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA
These are the ones. I found them on clearance from a dealer in Florida for like $175. The current ones replaced a previous design. They make no noise whatsoever. They are really marked down so do some searching for a dealer that ships.


----------



## Lightfury (Jan 29, 2021)

speed51133! said:


> I have the OEM rails on my 19 atlas. I bought the earlier rails. Volkswagen Atlas Base Carrier Bars - 3CN071151A | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA
> These are the ones. I found them on clearance from a dealer in Florida for like $175. The current ones replaced a previous design. They make no noise whatsoever. They are really marked down so do some searching for a dealer that ships.


Did you follow the instructions for placement? I spaced them 8 inch from the end of the front bar and 30 inches apart. It was noisy at speeds over 65 mph, it howls a little. I just installed the Thule Canyon basket which took away some noise but you still can hear the wind going over the basket.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I placed the rear bar directly over the C pillar. This makes sense for weight distribution. The front bar was probably about 8in from front. I did not measure The instructions looked like IKEA furniture instructions, but worse. Did not even look at them for more than a second.


----------



## SRTopDog (Jun 22, 2016)

I have the Thule 7503 aero edge with the straps and even with 3/16” rubber pieces under the feet the sunroof just grazes the front bar. Thinking of getting the Yakima Flushbar with custom foot kit but want to know if noisy and if can go through car wash with them on. Thule is no prob with car wash.

SB


----------



## Aarongarzam (Jun 26, 2021)

CiDirkona said:


> I got the OEM VW rails and they were $300ish iirc -- I had them purchased during the finance process.
> 
> I got a cheapo rack off Amazon for $136 as it was the only one I could get in time for vacation. It's ok, but it's no Thune or Yakima.
> 
> Together it BARELY fits in the garage under the door, about an inch to spare.


What are the dimensions on the cargo basket?


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm looking for cross bars for an Atlas Cross Sport. Are there any manufactures that have stock? Thule and any other places I've checked so far are out of stock.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I knoe this is an old post, but I have the first gen of the VW roof cross bars for the Atlas. I want a platform to mount to it. NOT a basket. Essentially a basket without any sides. Just a flat platform. Rhino rack makes some I like. Is there any way to mount one of these ontop of the VW cross bars? I cant find any pics. Again, mounting to the VW factory cross rails.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

speed51133! said:


> I have the OEM rails on my 19 atlas. I bought the earlier rails. Volkswagen Atlas Base Carrier Bars - 3CN071151A | VW Parts Warehouse, Auburn WA
> These are the ones. I found them on clearance from a dealer in Florida for like $175. The current ones replaced a previous design. They make no noise whatsoever. They are really marked down so do some searching for a dealer that ships.


Isn't that part number (3CN071151A) the current version?


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Running Thule with no issues. Can even open moonroof with no clearance issues.


----------

